# About ready to trade...



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

And I had a Cavalier that saw 258k miles and would have hit 300k, had it not had an unfortunate meeting with a fire hydrant...so what is your point?

Some people have had issues, others have had none. That's what happens when you buy a first generation (and first year) of a new technology...

Also - the oil cooler _should_ be covered - along with plenty more than internals. You may need to find a new dealer.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

MP81 said:


> Some people have had issues, others have had none. That's what happens when you buy a first generation (and first year) of a new technology...


You said that right there! I have purchased the first year of the Cruze & wow it has been growing pains to say the least. & *@C2tuck *I have had countless issues w/ my Cruze, you can look back at some of the threads opened in concern to my Cruze. From Oil cooler replacement, multiple turbo replacements, heated seat replacement, piston failure, engine replacement.

Good luck on your repair & hope all turns well w/ your Cruze, so you can get back to enjoying your car!


----------



## C2tuck (Nov 27, 2017)

I thought the same. Actually called and opened a case with GM. They declined it. The service manager I use is a friend of mine and tried to get it pushed through. 

GM states that since it was “bolted on” the block is wasn’t covered...I asked if a water pump would be covered since it was “bolted on” as well and was told no it wouldn’t be.

My point is I’ve never had a car in the shop as much as this one.

Take that back...my last GMC truck I had in 05 was in the shop more. Been driving Ford trucks ever since...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C2tuck (Nov 27, 2017)

joshuab said:


> You said that right there! I have purchased the first year of the Cruze & wow it has been growing pains to say the least. & *@C2tuck *I have had countless issues w/ my Cruze, you can look back at some of the threads opened in concern to my Cruze. From Oil cooler replacement, multiple turbo replacements, heated seat replacement, piston failure, engine replacement.
> 
> Good luck on your repair & hope all turns well w/ your Cruze, so you can get back to enjoying your car!


Any of it covered under warranty? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, someone is wrong there.

Water pump is clearly called out as covered under the Powertrain Warranty. So are glow plugs. So is the oil cooler.



> Engine
> 
> Engine coverage includes all internally lubricated parts, engine oil cooling hoses, lines, and radiators. Also included are all actuators and electrical components internal to the engine (e.g., Active Fuel Management valve, lifter and oil manifold) cylinder head, block, timing gears, timing chain, timing cover, oil pump/oil pump housing, OHC carriers, valve covers, oil pan, seals, gaskets, manifolds, flywheel, water pump, harmonic balancer, engine mount, turbocharger, and supercharger. Timing belts are covered until the first scheduled maintenance interval. Exclusions: Excluded from the powertrain coverage are sensors, wiring, connectors, engine radiator, coolant hoses, coolant, and heater core. Coverage on the engine cooling system begins at the inlet to the water pump and ends with the thermostat housing and/or outlet that attaches to the return hose. Also excluded is the starter motor, entire pressurized fuel system (in-tank fuel pump, pressure lines, fuel rail(s), regulator, injectors, and return line), as well as the Engine/ Powertrain Control Module and/or module programming.
> 
> ...


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

C2tuck said:


> Any of it covered under warranty?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes all of it was covered under warranty. I see you have a '14 model year Cruze, & you mentioned you are at 88K, now what is confusing to me, is when I purchased my Cruze it was for 5yrs/100K & my oil cooler was covered under the factory warranty. Now I know GM changed this warranty from 100K to 60K - I am not sure if that applies to the '14 But if you fall under the 100K I don't see any reason the oil cooler isn't covered under your warranty. What did they tell you the reasoning for not covering the oil cooler replacement?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

joshuab said:


> Yes all of it was covered under warranty. I see you have a '14 model year Cruze, & you mentioned you are at 88K, now what is confusing to me, is when I purchased my Cruze it was for 5yrs/100K & my oil cooler was covered under the factory warranty. Now I know GM changed this warranty from 100K to 60K - I am not sure if that applies to the '14 But if you fall under the 100K I don't see any reason the oil cooler isn't covered under your warranty. What did they tell you the reasoning for not covering the oil cooler replacement?


It was still 5 years/100k miles for 2014 Powertrain Coverage.


----------



## C2tuck (Nov 27, 2017)

Apparently GM got tired of paying for their faulty oil coolers and changed them (and I’m assuming glow plugs) to 60k coverage. Per GM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

MP81 said:


> It was still 5 years/100k miles for 2014 Powertrain Coverage.


Thanks for clearing that up! *@C2tuck* as *@MP81 *has pointed out, in the quote showing what is covered. If they failed to repair it, I'd want to know on what grounds they was denying coverage.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

C2tuck said:


> Apparently GM got tired of paying for their faulty oil coolers and changed them (and I’m assuming glow plugs) to 60k coverage. Per GM
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that sounds blah to me, I'd be finding another dealership, or be calling GM for assistance, have you tried these methods yet?


----------



## C2tuck (Nov 27, 2017)

Have you read any of my responses ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

C2tuck said:


> Apparently GM got tired of paying for their faulty oil coolers and changed them (and I’m assuming glow plugs) to 60k coverage. Per GM


Nope, not for 2014 model year vehicles. As of 2016, all GM PT warranty has been reduced to 60k miles, but your 2014 would still have 100k mile coverage. They can not (and did not) retroactively downgrade your warranty.


----------



## C2tuck (Nov 27, 2017)

So when I opened the case with GM they lied to me about it?

Told them I’d just get rid of it and that’s probably what I’ll do. If FSU has this many issues before 100k then it’s obviously not reliable enough for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

*@C2tuck* I apologize it seems I overlooked one of your post. I do see where you have filed a claim w/ GM & they denied your caim as based on "bolted on" - this isn't making much since to me. I got told this on a A/C Compressor as it was 'bolted on' to the engine but wasn't actually part of the "engine" itself. So I understanding this part on my behalf.

But the warranty clearly outlines the oil cooler is covered under the 5yrs/100K - I would escalate the claim or speak w/ someone else or email the CEO of Chevy, I wouldn't go unheard.


----------



## C2tuck (Nov 27, 2017)

I did escalate it as did my service manager. Chevy didn’t want to do anything with it. Like I said I told them I’d just get rid of it. Problem is the wife likes it and I paid it off about a year ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Good luck with the trade. I traded my CTD with about 66K on the clock. I had nothing but emission problems with it. About every 8K it was back in the dealer for something, including the sunroof. I considered the delete, but ended up trading it while I could. I was not upside down on it, paid it way down and got a really good trade offer. I do miss the 45MPG and only filling up once per week. I really liked the car and wanted to drive it for a long time. I hope GM has the bugs worked out on the GEN2. 

I ended up trading for a 2018 Toyota Avalon. Had no intention of an Avalon when I started shopping but the deal I got was too good to turn down. I really like the power of the Cruze CTD and wanted something similar power wise, without a turbo. If you don't want a turbo that leave a naturally aspirated V6. Did not want a SUV, wife has a 4Runner and I have a 35 mile commute, wanted a car. When I started to look around in October, I considered a 2017 Accord (v6) and a Camry. No left over 2017 V6 Camrys were to be had. I like the Malibu, but did not want the turbo, even considered a Buick. 2018's hit the lot and they were not dealing yet. Avalon has a V6, took it for a test drive and got it out the door at a super reasonable price. The Avalon is smooth, super quiet, and a ton of room. I have taken a mileage hit, it only gets 25-27MPG in pretty thick traffic everyday. I'm not like most of the Toyota fan-boys out there, I don't believe it was designed and assembled by god himself. I've had one warranty issue, rear door edge guard was not properly put on and ended up bending a bit and rubbed the paint on the door jamb. Other than that I've put 13k trouble free miles on it so far.


----------



## C2tuck (Nov 27, 2017)

Yeah I’m hoping I don’t take a bath on it. I’ll probably go back to a Toyota as well. She likes the Camry’s and the extra room would be nice. I’m not that worried about MPG’s...it’s nice, but even if she fills up twice a week at $35 a pop then it’s no big deal. 

She asked her friend who’s husband had one of these just today if they still had it and she said nope...was in the shop too often.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

C2tuck, what kind of oil did you run in your CTD?


----------



## C2tuck (Nov 27, 2017)

BDCCruze said:


> C2tuck, what kind of oil did you run in your CTD?


Been running the Dexos that is recommended. Then switched to Lubrication Engineers full synthetic. That’s what I run in my truck. Special order it from a vendor on another forum. Stuff is awesome, but expensive. Noticed a considerable difference in quieting down both engines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

So get rid of it!


----------



## C2tuck (Nov 27, 2017)

sailurman said:


> So get rid of it!


Plan on it. Want to buy it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

C2tuck said:


> Been running the Dexos that is recommended. Then switched to Lubrication Engineers full synthetic. That’s what I run in my truck. Special order it from a vendor on another forum. Stuff is awesome, but expensive. Noticed a considerable difference in quieting down both engines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you say Dexos, you mean Dexos 2 the blue logo, or Dexos 1 the green logo?

Also, I briefly looked up the Lubrication Engineers oil. I'm not seeing any oil that they sell that meets the Dexos 2 (or ACEA C3) spec. The Dexos 2 (ACEA C3) oil has low SAPS that is necessary for the emission systems. The emissions safe oil that Lucubration Engineers sells is for heavy duty diesels which is not nearly as restrictive, at at least 20% higher SAPS if not more.

I have a feeling this explains why you keep having emission problems because using the wrong oil will kill the emissions systems on these.

If you have a WalMart nearby, they sell the Pennzoil Euro L 5w-30 that is Dexos 2 approved. If you don't, buy the 3 pack of Total INEO on Amazon for pretty cheap price.


----------



## C2tuck (Nov 27, 2017)

I used the dexos 2 until my last oil change. About to do another one. So the oil has nothing to do with the emissions being junk. The vendor that sells that oil knows his stuff. He’s like an oil guru and I as well as many other diesel owners trust him. If he says it’s good for it (which he has) then it’s good for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

C2tuck said:


> I used the dexos 2 until my last oil change. About to do another one. So the oil has nothing to do with the emissions being junk. The vendor that sells that oil knows his stuff. He’s like an oil guru and I as well as many other diesel owners trust him. If he says it’s good for it (which he has) then it’s good for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not doubting that in the least bit that it's good oil for the application it was designed for. However, that oil clearly does not meet the ACEA C3 emissions system requirements for these cars so I hope they were not selling you that it does.

I'm not trying to change your mind. I'm simply pointing this out for others reading this thread. They may be considering that oil and are keeping the emission system. They'll have to keep looking elsewhere for something that meets the ACEA C3 or DEXOS 2 specs.

Thanks.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Next in line please.:bowing:

*Lubrication Engineers, Inc.*

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.4)]






[/COLOR]​*Messages*















Lubrication Engineers, Inc.

6.5K people like this
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.4)]Industrial Company





*11:17AM*

*Alan: *2015 Chevrolet Cruze with a 2.0 Turbo Diesel (CTD). Do you have a DEXOS2 compliant product?

2015 Chevrolet Cruze with a 2.0 Turbo Diesel (CTD). Do you have a DEXOS2 compliant product?





*1:52PM*













Good afternoon Alan, Thank you for contacting Lubrication Engineers. We do not have a product that is DEXOS2 compliant. If you have any other questions, please let us know.













[/COLOR]


----------



## C2tuck (Nov 27, 2017)

Well I guess that caused my glow plug issues right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

It seems like you have made your mind up already and don't want to listen to what others are saying. A non dexos 2 oil can definitely and more than likely will have an affect on your emmisions system. I get my oil changes done at the stealership with the recommended dexos 2 mobil1. That way I have a paper trail if something were to happen to the engine or anything else related to the engine. Ive only had the def tank and def tank heater replacement done on my diesel.....knock on wood. I understand how people want to put different oils in their car, but I myself prefer to put in what the engineers at GM designed the car to have in it.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

C2tuck said:


> Well I guess that caused my glow plug issues right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any issue with intake/EGR/exhaust absolutely can be caused by the wrong oil. Even gasoline DI engines require certain oil now days or the intake system will get jacked up.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

C2tuck said:


> Well I guess that caused my glow plug issues right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't say that. Just saying that not all Gurus are as smart as they tell you they are. But as long as they make a sale right?


----------

